# Biggest Dividends + yields



## imajica (13 October 2006)

was just wondering if someone could post the top ten dividends offered by Australian companies. also the top ten yields would be great as well 

apart from ZFX going ex-dividend with its huge 70c dividend - are there any others over the next few weeks worth buying for the dividend?

cheers


----------



## nizar (13 October 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> was just wondering if someone could post the top ten dividends offered by Australian companies. also the top ten yields would be great as well
> 
> apart from ZFX going ex-dividend with its huge 70c dividend - are there any others over the next few weeks worth buying for the dividend?
> 
> cheers




Look in the tables of australian financial review.
Though there probably is an easier way. Like asking sum1 on this forum to do it for u   

Most of them will be listed property trusts and banks.

Though i once owned a company that did land development in Perth. PBD. Its a beauty of a company, i wish i held onto it instead of chasing resources but anyway yeh it was trading aroun $2,00 and it paid a 40c/divvy as interim fully franked and then 6 months and 80cents in sp appreciation later, it gives a final divvy a 50c/share..!

Is it sustainable from this company? probably not, but god damn thats a fairly nice yield!


----------



## Realist (13 October 2006)

Dunno about the list itself but some I hold or know of with excellent dividends are..

Bluescope Steel, Fletcher Building, Funtastic, Propgrammed, CMI, Grand Hyatt, Telstra, Qantas, Rinker, Fosters, all the banks, Westfield, DB Reef, IAG...


Dividends really make a difference if they are consistently paid and consistently increase like most of above.  Hold for 10 years and reinvest and you'll double your money from dividends and double it as well from the price increase....hopefully.

ZFX as I said before is really a special dividend, the ones I listed are consistent and usually increasing.


----------



## nizar (13 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> ZFX as I said before is really a special dividend, the ones I listed are consistent and usually increasing.




bro ZFX has been around for 2 years and its dividend has been increasing. Call it what u will, but really, no, its not a special dividend.
u cant compare it to companies that have been around for years.
ZFX been around for 2 years and its paid dividends for those 2 years. THats a good a track record as any.


----------



## alankew (13 October 2006)

Imajica Rozella is your man for this sort of info and he has a site that does dividend stripping(sounds a bit naughty) www.exdividendwatchlist.com.au  results look pretty steady and he also lists trades that he does on this site-just search for dividends,think the thread starts is there a connection between share price and dividend.


----------



## Julia (13 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Dunno about the list itself but some I hold or know of with excellent dividends are..
> 
> Bluescope Steel, Fletcher Building, Funtastic, Propgrammed, CMI, Grand Hyatt, Telstra, Qantas, Rinker, Fosters, all the banks, Westfield, DB Reef, IAG...
> 
> ...




Realist, I'd hardly describe RIN's dividend as excellent!

Julia


----------



## niknah (13 October 2006)

Don't think anyone will top ZFX for a while.

Take a look at...
http://www.investsmart.com.au/dividend_timetable/


----------



## Realist (13 October 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Realist, I'd hardly describe RIN's dividend as excellent!
> 
> Julia




Oh dear, it is one of the top 4 in the whole US of A.     

Please read this.. http://yahoo.businessweek.com/investor/content/sep2006/pi20060929_644907.htm


----------



## Realist (13 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> bro ZFX has been around for 2 years and its dividend has been increasing. Call it what u will, but really, no, its not a special dividend.
> u cant compare it to companies that have been around for years.
> ZFX been around for 2 years and its paid dividends for those 2 years. THats a good a track record as any.




Oh dear, there are companies that have consistently paid dividends since 1890 and you think 2 years is good?  Hahahaaa


----------



## nizar (13 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Oh dear, there are companies that have consistently paid dividends since 1890 and you think 2 years is good?  Hahahaaa





read my post again please
READ IT this time

ZFX has been around for 2 years
2 out of 2 is pretty good

From 1890-1892 is also a TWO YEAR PERIOD

Isnt 100 out of 100 and 2 out of 2 the same thing?

the point is: every year they have been around they have paid a dividend


----------



## Realist (14 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Isnt 100 out of 100 and 2 out of 2 the same thing?





No!!

Otherwise by your logic 1 out of 1 is the same.

Some company paying dividends for the past 116 years is a safer way to guarantee good dividends than some company that has just paid its first dividend. Obviously.

ZFX is not a company that consistently pays good dividends. It is not a compant I would buy for yield.


----------



## Julia (14 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Oh dear, it is one of the top 4 in the whole US of A.
> 
> Please read this.. http://yahoo.businessweek.com/investor/content/sep2006/pi20060929_644907.htm




Realist

I fail to see the relevance of what it is in the USA to me as an investor in Australia where the dividend is currently 2.59%, partly franked only!



Julia


----------



## GreatPig (14 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Isnt 100 out of 100 and 2 out of 2 the same thing?



Have to agree with Realist on this. Sample size is significant.

If I make 50% return on each of my first two trades, does that make me as good as someone who's made a 50% return every year for the last 10 years?

GP


----------



## nizar (14 October 2006)

OK.

My point was the ZINIFEX IS A WINNER!!

No other resource stock pays a divvy that even comes close in absolute or %yield terms. This year im expecting a $2/share dividend from there, and as for the capital growth, oh dont even get me started


----------



## michael_selway (14 October 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Realist, I'd hardly describe RIN's dividend as excellent!
> 
> Julia





Yeah RIN has low dividends and often crap franking

But whats worse, it doesnt use the money to grow/expand, they must be expecting hidden future costs increase.

thx

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 106.6 117.9 123.3 129.1 
DPS 78.0 41.9 43.0 46.2 *


----------



## BSD (14 October 2006)

Unfortunately ZFX has a very short mine life 

It pays a stunning yield and has such a low PE because at current depletion rates it is not going to be around for long. The yield is not sustainable

Some would contend they should stop paying out so much and concentrate on finding a suitable investment for the money

But at least they are displaying discipline and refusing to pay too much


----------



## stockpanther (14 October 2006)

RHD is a small cap with a great yield! The yeild has dropped since I purchased (45c) but it is still pretty good!


----------



## nizar (14 October 2006)

BSD said:
			
		

> Unfortunately ZFX has a very short mine life
> 
> It pays a stunning yield and has such a low PE because at current depletion rates it is not going to be around for long. The yield is not sustainable
> 
> ...




Well fortunately for me i dont plan to hold ZFX forever. Actually i dont hold it at all but im a huge fan as u can tell. Unfortunately, my capital doesnt let me to buy every single stock that i like. I think ZFX will outperform in the next 3-6month probably any other stock on the asx100, due to the supply shortage that zinc metal will face. Current depletion rates are 1,500tonnes per day. 6 months ago there were 250ktonnes and currently 130ktonnes, yet the price is about the same as it was in May. We are well due for a spike and when it comes, u would wanna be holding this one IMO (or any other zinc pure play)...


----------



## Realist (14 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> OK.
> 
> My point was the ZINIFEX IS A WINNER!!




It is indeed!

I agree.


----------



## Rocket Scientist (16 October 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> was just wondering if someone could post the top ten dividends offered by Australian companies. also the top ten yields would be great as well
> 
> apart from ZFX going ex-dividend with its huge 70c dividend - are there any others over the next few weeks worth buying for the dividend?
> 
> cheers




There are relatively low risk listed property trusts yielding 9-10% atm.

Some that are worth having a look at are MPS, RAT, MRA - all yielding 9-10%.

Others worth looking at are REU, AEU, GSA.

Utilities and infrastructure are also offering good yields for very low risk.

One worth lookig at is VIR, yielding 10-11% at the moment.

cheers.


----------



## nizar (16 October 2006)

OK iv got a joke for every1:

Question: Wats the difference btw a Bullmarket and a Rocket Scientist?

--
---

-
--

-
-
-

Answer: NOTHING!     (thats the saddest part)


----------



## Julia (16 October 2006)

Yes, indeed, Nizar.

And soon there will be yet another identity.

Julia


----------



## Happy (16 October 2006)

Joe,
After achieving critical mass of respectable forum, maybe time to make –immigration- tougher?
(As I for a moment don’t think that any forum these days has any entirely -new member-, many if not most of new members are -migrants- )

Trace, like landline, or registered mobile phone number and residential address.

I always wandered if there is a way to outsmart the smarties?



Maybe Bully can post but not on every forum?

After all I respect his knowledge of market and generally money matters and pity that this former member was such a pick-head in some life or should I say life and death matters.


----------



## Happy (16 October 2006)

Joe,
How about question like-

Are / were you member of any other forum and what is your username?

Like former employment or former residency.

Then you can compare the notes with other B.Board owner, like validity of name claim and as a result, we don’t have to fear as much of undesirables.

Of course, we can have a –second chance- policy, but on –limited license- kind of probation.

After all we have proof that some rebellious members changed their behaviour, that you didn’t know what they did, you wouldn’t believe if somebody told you.


----------



## doctorj (17 October 2006)

Thanks for your vigilance guys.  Joe is currently discussing different ways that ASF can address this.

In my opinion, ASF is one of the highest quality forums of its type and we're always looking for ways to improve it.  Watch this space.

So how about those dividends?


----------

